# Rear brakes not working



## Dustincoc (Dec 7, 2010)

Since the snow has been here I've noticed my truck likes to slide when I stop. I opened the door and looked at the rear tire today as I slid and it was still turning with the brakes applied. The ABS was bypassed when I got the truck. I did have to replace one of the lines to the load sensor although it didn't seem to affect brake function without it, I just was losing all the fluid. The front brakes were just redone before I got the truck in September. Any ideas whats going on? I'm thinking either the adjusters are gone, the rear lines need to be bleed, or it is something in the load sensor system.

Oh, and it's not the fluid leavel,The resevoir is full.


----------



## tomit (Jul 2, 2004)

Year and model of truck?


----------



## MaXiLeeCH (Nov 28, 2004)

Woah, who the hell bypassed the ABS??
And what made you think that you can change a brake line and not bleed the brake system afterwards?
Get back under the truck and bleed the damned brakes, before you kill someone........PLEASE.
Then reconnect the ABS!
Once that job is done, test the brakes, if there is still no braking from the rear end, (assuming the the rear brakes are adjusted correctly), replace the load sensing valve and retest the brakes.


----------



## tulaviok (Sep 7, 2010)

i dont know in australia but canada...alot of people disconnect the abs...cuz its s**t lol


----------



## Dustincoc (Dec 7, 2010)

95 2wd HB. 

The ABS hydraulic unit went bad and at $200 to replace, its not really worth it. A lot a old trucks around here don't even have rear brakes, the lines are just crimped off. 

I did bleed the brakes after i replaced the line but in the process one of the bleeder screws broke off. I had to crack the wheel cylinder line to bleed that wheel.

The truck also has started to make a thunk sound when I go from drive to reverse(not moving).


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

I didn't know you could bypass the ABS...huh. Was never a big fan of the whole ABS concept. One more freakin' thing that can go wrong with your ride. Will probably get flamed for this one. 

Well, whenever the system is open, it's gotta' be bled on all four wheels. I've bled brakes through the lines before when bleeder nipples were screwed, but that was years ago when I was a crazy teenager.

Did you ever have the drums off? The rear brakes might need to be adjusted. Can't remember if the '95 had 'self-adjusting' rear brakes. Even if it does, the adjusting stars might need a little work if the drums haven't been off in awhile. In theory...it's a great system.

I doubt it's the load sensor valve (imo). Hope it's not as they're not cheap.

Before you do any work, jack the rear wheel up (driver's side) and have somebody apply the brakes and see if you can turn the wheel by hand.

Keep us posted.


----------



## Dustincoc (Dec 7, 2010)

The just cut the line that goes in and the line that goes out of the ABS valve thing and connected the two lines. Then they unplugged the ABS computer so the ABS light isn't on. 

I haven't had the drums off, I didn't want to fight with them to gwet them off last time I had the wheels off. It's 15 Degrees F out right now so I'm just going to wait until it warms up out some. I've got to replace the rear springs anyway so I'll probably check it out when i do that.


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

Its common for the rear drums to go out of adjustment. About 5 years after owning my 1991, I had an estimate done and the tech said my rears looked brand new because they were out of adjustment for quite some time.


----------

